# Anyone got TomTom 5 yet?



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I have and it looks good, although not as customisable as TT3. The only problem I have is that it doesn't seem to like my navman jacket and won't find a fix - somewhat essential to the functionality of it! I'm looking at upgrading anyway, but would like to get this setup working as I'll be able to flog it for a bit more. So I have a few questions for those in the know....

1. Is the navman jacket (3000) compatible with TTN5 (I'm using the serial driver)? Does anyone have this setup working? [EDIT: Yes, me!}

2. Which Pda should I go for next - I'm looking at : Hp4700, Hp2750 or possibly the iMate 2k or the new iMate (not yet out). Any thoughts?

3. Which GPS reciever? I'm looking at something with the SiRFstar 3 chipset, which narrows it down to: GlobalSat BT338, Fortuna Slim, Holux 236 (prob out of the running) and the new tomtom one. Frotuna slim has got the edge for me. I'd like to know if any of the last 3 have an auto power off and if the TT unit has a removable battery.

Cheers guys.

H


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've got the HP4700 with TTN3 and it works fine, I've just ordered TTN5 for it but it could be a 5 week delivery according to TomTom :?

Graham


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I've got the HP4700 with TTN3 and it works fine, I've just ordered TTN5 for it but it could be a 5 week delivery according to TomTom :?
> 
> Graham


Oh dear, don't hold your breath! Just got my GPS reciever working this afternoon - it seems I wasn't patient enough! first glance (only driven a mile with GPS working) seems to be pretty good although some of the options will take me a while to adjust to. The one thing that will bug me that springs to mind instantly is the fact that your speed is no longer in nice big numbers, oh well, you can't have everything!

H


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Where did TT4 go?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I use HP6430 (phone, bluetooth etc etc - I hated my previous phone, although I use it if I am going out to party - can't bear the thought of loosing the HP  ) with TTN3 and I find it works great. On the other-hand, I've nothing to compare it to :?

Hev x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jgoodman00 said:


> Where did TT4 go?


It was released....but AFAIK just for palm, not PPC.

By way of an update, checkpoint doesn't seem to want to work with it - I suspect 'cos the map folders have changed names (if someone could tell me the name of the map folder in TT3 I will try it), and TT5 is a bit selective about which POI's it can 'see'

H


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I bought TT3, free upgrades to 4.4 (I think), bought European maps for Â£Â£ and now awating for TT5 (all on Palm).


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I have Tom Tom mobile 5


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Scotty,

I've just done the upgradeto TT5 with Euro maps, I could do with the spain maps as I am going in 3 weeks time and need to drive to somehere I have never been to. How detialed are the Spain maps around Costa Blanca??

Cheers

Jason


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've not used Spain ones but I'll load it up and have a look when I get home.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jason,
I just bought the maps for TT3 (bit annoyed they now come for "free").

Anyway, if they are the same ones, then they are pretty good although lots of the roads are not named. If you can pin point where you want to go before you leave, I'm sure you'll be fine. I test mine next week when I head to Spain.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Seems quite a few people already have TTNAV 5, many suppliers have had it in stock for weeks even though TomTom still don't have it available on their web site other than through the upgrade programme. :?

A colleague bought his (a new copy with the new GPS receiver) through TotalPDA. He's very impressed by the receiver; performance is excellent and the battery life is more than double his old Emtac BT GPS.

He's not so impressed with the software though, the main gripes seem to be with the POI warnings. I'm told that you can't run CheckPOInt alongside the new version so your pretty much stuck with the integrated warnings. If you don't have a route planned then POI warnings don't work, not a lot of good if you've got the speed camera database and know where your going. Also the customisation for warning sounds (can't use your own WAV files) and the ability for staged distance warnings is limited or non-existent.

I'd be interested to see what others think when they get their copies. As I rely on POI databases that I currently use with CheckPOInt I'm going to stick to using version 3 for now until CheckPOInt and others are updated for the latest version.

However I am going to apply for the upgrade as I'm told this includes the Major Roads of Europe maps whereas non-upgrades are GB maps only.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

whirlypig said:


> He's not so impressed with the software though, the main gripes seem to be with the POI warnings. I'm told that you can't run CheckPOInt alongside the new version so your pretty much stuck with the integrated warnings. If you don't have a route planned then POI warnings don't work, not a lot of good if you've got the speed camera database and know where your going. Also the customisation for warning sounds (can't use your own WAV files) and the ability for staged distance warnings is limited or non-existent.


The lack of warnings for POI's is my second main gripe, the first being that the GPS software seems unable to get a fix - I've had it a week and only got a fix once when I left it outside my friends house for a couple of hours. I realise my setup is old, but TT3 used to mange as does every other GPS app. The POI warnings are as you say, the 'fix' for the route planning bug, sorry, feature is to uncheck the 'only warn if POI is on route' box. CheckPOI is a far superior app though. I am seriously considering re-installing TT3 until I get my new setup.

H


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Got mine today, upgraded and now I have two questions.....

1. What is the difference between the GB plus maps and the normal GB maps?

2. This ones been driving me mad - where is the full postcode search. All I can find is the standard TT3 5 digit postcode search.

TIA
Acme


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Full postcode just needs you to load the 9Mb postcode map.

Then when you hit navigate then go to the second page where you now have more choices.

I can't find how you navigate cross map or where the Major roads of Europe map has gone!! :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I work in the computing industry and this posting is just another example of the TLA's that are blighting the industry (TLA = Three Letter Acronym).

Anyone want to enlighten me as to what a POI is?

Police Only Injury?
People On Irony?
Plates On Igloos?

:?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

acme said:


> Got mine today, upgraded and now I have two questions.....
> 
> 1. What is the difference between the GB plus maps and the normal GB maps?
> 
> ...


Not sure about question 1, interested myself as you only get the Plus maps and the Major Roads of Europe with the upgrade.

I believe the full postcode search is hidden behind search by address, then postcode or something like that. This is what I'm told, if you just do it through address then you get the old 5-digit code option.

I've got version 3 and will probably stick with it, particularly as I've got more than 40 of my own POI's (Point of Interests) which TT5 restricts. I've talked to a colleague who is also running TTNAV3 and he tells me he copied the new GB maps from someone with TomTom Mobile 5 and with a bit of jiggery pokery they now work with version 3. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

GB map is UK only, GB plus includes MRE. Postcodes can be found as ScoTTy said.

H


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the answers but I'm strill not getting much joy with the postcode search. When you go to the second page and use the postcode option it still only allows you to enter the first 5 digits of the code, and not the full 8 (or 9). :x

As for the maps, I got a full set of the maps with the upgrade, and not just the Plus maps and the Major Roads of Europe as whirlypig said. For each region it has the norman and the plus maps. For GB the plus maps are 209mb and the normal 101mb I think. Maybe I need to instal the plus maps to get full postcode search?

Got to say, so far the only thing worth upgrading for is that you get a full set of Europe maps for just under Â£50. The user interface is a little easier to use with my 'sausage fingers' but as has been commented before there is less customisation with V5.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

whirlypig said:


> Seems quite a few people already have TTNAV 5, many suppliers have had it in stock for weeks even though TomTom still don't have it available on their web site other than through the upgrade programme. :?
> 
> A colleague bought his (a new copy with the new GPS receiver) through TotalPDA. He's very impressed by the receiver; performance is excellent and the battery life is more than double his old Emtac BT GPS.
> 
> ...


Although its a pain you can always download the POI using POIEdit (or manually) to your local computer then copy the files to the Great Britain Folder on your PDA or mobile phone. It really is that easy 

All you then have to do is enable the POI on the phone/pda - job done! The "Warn about POI if only on route" has been a part of the program for a while, I have it on my TT4 Mobile and I have to uncheck the tickbox to ask it to warn me regardless. The TT Go 5 I setup yesterday had the box already unchecked which is handy. I'd be *VERY *suprised if they've omitted the "how many yards/metres before warning feature" as the TT 5 Go still has it.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Please put me out of my misery. What is POI??!!?!?!?!


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

Point Of Interest.......


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

OK, solved it. I guess I chose manual instal and not auto. Anyway hope the following link might be of use to some. As is said on the posting it unbelievable that you have to hunt for these things on the web :x

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.p ... ic&t=22381

Acme


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

acme said:


> Point Of Interest.......


What an anti-climax. Oh well, thanks at least I can try follow the conversation now. :?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

acme said:


> OK, solved it. I guess I chose manual instal and not auto. Anyway hope the following link might be of use to some. As is said on the posting it unbelievable that you have to hunt for these things on the web :x


Not sure about the 'tomtom' directory - mine works fine without it. The database is stored in the 'zip' directory, so if you don't have '<mapname>.postal' file in the zip directory, it won't work with 7 digits. Annoyingly enough though, you have to 'tell' tomtom that it's a postcode you're looking for if it's over 5 digits I'm not sure why they didn't include this in the standard 'navigate to' bit of the program, unless it made things deadly slow 

H


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've managed to find a copy of tom tom 5, a DVD with it on fell into my laptop bag monday :roll: .

Just need to buy a GPS receiver now - whats most people bought/using, hardwired or bluetooth?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I've managed to find a copy of tom tom 5, a DVD with it on fell into my laptop bag monday :roll: .
> 
> Just need to buy a GPS receiver now - whats most people bought/using, hardwired or bluetooth?


I've been looking into a new one of these, see my other post! You want to get one with the SiRF Star 3 chipset, which at the moment limits it to 4 units....

I've got a jacket at the mo, but I'm going to get BT next because you can leave the reciever where it gets signal, and the PDA where you can see it.

I'm planning to get min in singapore next month when I go.

H


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

The old TomTom bluetooth receiver fits perfectly in the TT's ashtray with no sliding and works fine with the drawer shut - perfect! TT5 postcode search is fantastic as it used to be such a bind tarting around without it.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> The old TomTom bluetooth receiver fits perfectly in the TT's ashtray with no sliding and works fine with the drawer shut - perfect! TT5 postcode search is fantastic as it used to be such a bind tarting around without it.


I always mount my reciever on the dashboard, i never though it would work in the ashtray.

I must try that, that would be alot better. Doesnt the reciever have to see the sky? (so to speak).

The only thing is i forget to turn mine off and for the return journey my reciever is always dead!! 

Chris


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

renton72 said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > The old TomTom bluetooth receiver fits perfectly in the TT's ashtray with no sliding and works fine with the drawer shut - perfect! TT5 postcode search is fantastic as it used to be such a bind tarting around without it.
> ...


The new SiRF Star 3 seem to work in a lead lined box, but obviously, the less obstructions, the better. Get the Globalsat BT338 - it switches itself off after 10 mins without a BT signal and you can change the battery yourself (so therefore carry a spare). My old navman jacket needs to 'see' the sky with TT3 and with TT5, it needs to be cabled up to a sat to get a fix, hence my mood to change.

H


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> The new SiRF Star 3 seem to work in a lead lined box, but obviously, the less obstructions, the better. Get the Globalsat BT338 - it switches itself off after 10 mins without a BT signal and you can change the battery yourself (so therefore carry a spare). My old navman jacket needs to 'see' the sky with TT3 and with TT5, it needs to be cabled up to a sat to get a fix, hence my mood to change.
> H


Hannibal

My ipaq lead does charge my reciever but my problem is my ipaq is quite old and doesnt hold a charge without power for more than 10 minutes. I will look into the SiRF Star 3. Is that a bluetooth reciever or is it wired?

Im looking for a reciever that i can change the battery on for this reason.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

renton72 said:


> I always mount my reciever on the dashboard, i never though it would work in the ashtray.
> 
> I must try that, that would be alot better. Doesnt the reciever have to see the sky? (so to speak).


Nope, it works absolutley flawlessly for me from that location and the tray doesn't need to be open - it's a perfect fit!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

renton72 said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > The new SiRF Star 3 seem to work in a lead lined box, but obviously, the less obstructions, the better. Get the Globalsat BT338 - it switches itself off after 10 mins without a BT signal and you can change the battery yourself (so therefore carry a spare). My old navman jacket needs to 'see' the sky with TT3 and with TT5, it needs to be cabled up to a sat to get a fix, hence my mood to change.
> ...


SiRF Star 3 is the chipset (not the reciever brand) - it's in only 4 recievers that I know of, all available for around the ton. See my other post for more details, but basically the GlobalSat BT338 and Fortuna Slim both have this chipset and batteries you can change yourself, the Fortuna slim takes a Nokia phone battery and it's therefore easy (and cheap) to get hold of spares, the BT338 has (on paper) a longer battery life and switches off if there's no BT connection for ten minutes....

HTH

H


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Just need to buy a GPS receiver now - whats most people bought/using, hardwired or bluetooth?


I have an Emtac bluetooth receiver and it is great. It gets a lock long before my snooper wired receiver ever does. It too fits in the ashtray and can be hardwired from the *** lighter.

If you get a hardwired one you can remove one of the vents on top of dash and fit it in there.


----------

